# File transfer from pc to ps3/xbox 360 elite



## mreddys10 (Nov 6, 2007)

hi,
I am planning on buying a 40GB PS3 or an xbox 360 elite (120GB). Which of these 2 consoles is better in terms of games available and also future games that might be released?

I also would like to know how i can transfer files from my pc (eg: movies, mp3, etc) to these consoles so that i can watch them on my tv. I have an external USB hard drive and no wireless internet connection (so, i want to transfer files thru usb or directly, not thru the network). I read that u can only stream media on the 360 and not store it unless i get it from the Microsoft marketplace. Is it possible to just transfer files between pc and these consoles?

Any help is appreciated. If this is against the forum rules, i am really sorry about it. I am not askin for any 'hacking' or illegal methods. would just like to know if this type of transfer is possible.

Any help in choosing one of these consoles would also be greatly appreciated


----------

